
Noam Chomsky: American hates its poor - dylandrop
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/01/noam_chomsky_america_hates_its_poor_partner/
======
spindritf
I'm seeing an influx of those social justice posts, and even straight-up
American politics. Apart from the whole off topic issue, they're not very
good.

For example this post. Your vote doesn't matter because of maths, not some
evil Republican plot. There's too many of you for any single vote to have much
sway. Same with those impediments to voting, in pretty every civilised country
you have to show an ID to vote. I personally don't like the whole "here's your
number, here's your ID, without it you may as well not exist" and certainly
you won't be using any modern amenities but this is the reality of mass
society.

~~~
almma
Looking at your submission history, you certainly have no problem posting
articles about politics and things that are off topic.

\- On Swedish Billionaires (National Review)

\- Why Not Protect Workers from Customers? (Library of Economics and Liberty)

\- The War of Rape (Washington Monthly)

\- Why climate change is good for the world (Spectator)

\- US laissez-faire serves a greater global good (Overcoming Bias)

~~~
spindritf
It seems that way because you only skimmed the titles. For example, the one on
Swedish Billionaires is a factual correction of an article that was popular on
HN earlier but wrong.

The War of Rape is neither about war, rape nor politics. Funnily, it's about
false stories never being corrected later.

~~~
mrobot
Wha? The war of rape is about Jamie Leigh Jones, specifically about rape, and
contains gems like "The best official estimates suggest that between 8 percent
and 10 percent of all rape claims are false"

------
yetanotherphd
For me, what I dislike about Chomsky's analysis is that he conflates things
that might reasonably be called class war (like campaigning for lower taxes
for the very rich and for lower welfare, or various kinds of rent seeking by
big businesses) with things that are just the free market, like outsourcing
jobs, and paying market wages.

------
hoggle
IIRC Puritanism connected being "unlucky" with being a sinner/touched by the
devil so everybody tried to work as hard as possible and consequently those
who didn't were seen as infectious. Couldn't this still play a role in modern
every-day life in USA?

